# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zandstra (Ter Aar)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zandstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Jansen en Zandstra, Ter Aar

Adres: Wilgenpad 2, Ter Aar

Website: www.jansenzandstrahuisartsen.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zandstra*

----------

